# Geekvape Griffin 25mm Mini



## Dubz (19/7/16)

Any vendors have these on the way yet?


----------



## Naeem (22/7/16)

Anyone ?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Vapers Corner (25/7/16)

Hi 

Our stock has landed. 
Available online and in store: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Naeem_M (16/8/16)

Hi ... We have some in stock. Black and SS: https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/rtas/products/griffin-25-mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

